# how do i disable a person's ability to copy my webpage?



## joyt (Jul 5, 2001)

hi,

is it possible to prevent people from copying and pasting text from my website? i've been told i need to dismantle the right-click feature but have no idea how to do it.  in a chatroom? 

if this is true, how is it done? it has become an irritatiing problem because i operate a chatsite. people copy and use the text on other sites to embarrass others.    

thank u,
joy


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Alright, first off, no-right-click scripts piss the pants off most people. Especially no right clicks OR left clicks. And either way a no right click wont help much because the people can simply highlight the text and use a keyboard shortcuts(bless them). And if youre that paranoid and use a script for both right and left, people can still get around it easily(such as with the no-script command in Avant Browser). I don't think theres much you can do about it, even though its a valid cause, except put a disclaimer or something of that sort.

The short answer:Theres nuthin you can do about it, sorry.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

There's also doing a screen shot (with Paint Shop Pro) and I think "Print Screen" (but I've never used this).

I agree, when I see the no right click, especially if it has a rude message on it, like "oh no you don't!" or something, I feel all the more like taking it.

Not that I take a lot of stuff 

I once made a website with original art, and the artist wanted the no right click on it anyway. I put it on with the message saying something like "all art on this website copyright by the artist, you can contact him at (email)" Which seemed polite.

You can find no right click scripts in google, put in "no right click script". Just copy and paste it where it says to on the page. And write something polite on the message that comes up if someone tries.

If you mean someone not getting the source code, I think maybe using a style sheet would make it harder. I'm just learing this, so not sure yet.

What I've been told is, if you don't want anyone to get it, at all, don't put it on the internet.

If it's art or photos you can watermark them or make them small, low resolution so they're not good for anyone to use.

~ Carrie


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If it's a chatroom(like he means), then source code isnt an issue. 

I've also never heard of the print screen method.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

okay, he said website the first time.

I've only been in a few chatrooms and you can highlight and copy the text from it, at least some of it, that's showing on the screen. If you're fast, since it's moving.

I tried it once to see if it could be done.

You can also copy and save ALL the text from an AOL instant message box, which is the same idea. They have a function from it. Same with ICQ, asks you if you want to save the conversation.

Seems like the best bet would be not to write what you don't want someone else to copy and paste elsewhere to embarrass you.

I know, a conversation from one place (every discussion board, or email for that matter) can be used out of context, even changed, to make it look different and out of context.

There's a button on my keyboard that says PRINT SCREEN. I think it prints whatever is on the screen when you press it.

~ Carrie


----------



## joyt (Jul 5, 2001)

heehee, for the record, i'm a she! i'll post a pic. 

correct, starchild, u simply highlight and copy the text, just like an IM. yahoo and msn have archive features.

the copier and paster runs http://pjj.cc/oddquads and uses the no-right-click feature there.  

carrie, i'll try the google suggestion. expect another follow-up! 

thank u, carrie and big-k,   
joy


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

No carrie, print screen does not do that. What print screen does is take a scapshot of the exact look of your screen(whatever windows are open, programs, the start bar and taskbar, etc. EVERYTHING on the screen) at the time, then places it on the clipboard. From there you can paste the screenshot into mspaint or whatever photo editing program you use. That's how everything in the Show Your Desktop thread from Random Discussion works. Everytime you see a screen shot of something, it was most likely made with screen print(and possibly the crop command in the photo program), although there are some third party programs that do it.

BTW, that site doesnt have a no-right-click script, either that or I have scripts disabled. Like I said, people can still highlight and ctrl+c.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry Joyt, I should have seen the flower avitar 

Actually I thought when I wrote "he" I should go back and check- see if it was clear, but didn't.

And, a she being called a he seems to take it better than the other way around.

I looked a little in google, and found one but it seemed to be a function of the software the chat was using. Like users could disable sound, and such.

It might also depend on if you set up the chatroom yourself, and have access to the programing, can ad scripts, etc.

If you just set it up and can't do anything with the "guts" of it, (and this isn't an option the server gives you) I don't think you can do anything.

Just warn people that what they write can be copied. Someone could also copy it down with a pen on paper if they really wanted to.

There's also the option of just ignoring it. People who copy what someone writes on one board or chat and post it elsewhere (to prove a point or embarrass them) show more about themselves.

I've had someone repost what I've written on this (tech) board on a newsgroup, and repost personal emails. Everyone else just ignored it.

~ Carrie

~ Carrie

~ Carrie


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

here is a no rightclick script to place inside the body of your page. But like the previous posters have mentioned no right clicking just seems to "irk the heck outta some people"  If you are worried about people stealing your source
code from the view source option. There are encryption programs that can thwart this.But becomes a nusiance to you if you have to edit your page...So get it right before you encrypt  There are many ways of getting print or pics off a website ( no need to discuss these) Like all before me have said if you don't want it copied or used just dont post it  Tis a shame we have to worry about this, but Alas, tis the way of the web 

all you have to do is copy and paste this into the body of your webpage and edit the messages marked in red ..to your taste

Im not really sure if it is ok to put scripting on this page If it is indeed wrong 
Moderator feel free to edit


----------



## joyt (Jul 5, 2001)

hey, thank u, mecury!  i'll try that. 

carrie, would u believe that this chatroom's occupants are mostly *45 and older???*?!?

most of the people there are physically disabled, but please feel free to drop in. we're a kind lot  ... well, mostly! 

joy


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

Your welcome


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, JoyT

I clicked on it and it openned right up, which (to me) is a plus with a chatroom.

I usually get confused with them they move so fast. 

I'm still consused about being able to put a not copy/paste script on a chatroom. I thought those were for webpages (like standstill ones 

I've had someone repost what I write one place on another (out of context) to prove some point the person has decided is true about me.

I think others get bored with this, and it shows more about the person doing it than the one who's being copied.

The internet brings up all these new issues to learn about and deal with.

I see we both like rainbows 

I've been told that rainbows are now a symbol of being gay. I'm not, (and don't care if anyone else is) but I like the idea of all the colors and we are all one (human beings on the planet earth, doing the best we can at the time...)

I remember when gay meant being happy.

~ Carrie


----------



## joyt (Jul 5, 2001)

hi, starchild,

i'm glad u like it. we strive for simplicity and no bells and whistles. we all type so slowly that confusion isn't an issue! 

the reposting is pretty juvenile.  i put into place a whisper mode. maybe that'll help. 



starchild said:


> I see we both like rainbows
> 
> I've been told that rainbows are now a symbol of being gay. I'm not, (and don't care if anyone else is) but I like the idea of all the colors and we are all one (human beings on the planet earth, doing the best we can at the time...)
> 
> I remember when gay meant being happy.


i love rainbows! i'm not gay; i thought of jesse jackson and his rainbow coalition. i remember when gay denoted happiness, too. maybe it's karma at work. 

joy


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

starchild said:


> Thanks, JoyT
> 
> I'm still consused about being able to put a not copy/paste script on a chatroom. I thought those were for webpages (like standstill ones
> 
> ~ Carrie


Hi Starchild
yes it is for insertion on a web page that is being developed. I misinterpreted what you were asking.  My apologies 

Mark


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay, maybe we're all confused, but we're all happy (but not gay) 

I like the rainbow coalition idea, too. Online, too. Nobody is any gender, age, color or looks. Just words (and what we make of them)

~ Carrie


----------



## joyt (Jul 5, 2001)

yes! happy is a good thing (a la martha) 

...and, regarding the rainbow coalition: _"i have a dream..."_ 

joy


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The no right click feature will not help in case of copying text. It will feebly protect your images, provided that you also run scripts so that the page cant be viewed as source code. If you have no right click enabled, and I really wanted your image, all I would need to do is view your source code, and type the full url of the image, it will display in the webpage and the right click is then enabled.

An example of easily by passing the no right click feature on a non application webpage is here:
http://javascript.internet.com/page-details/no-right-click.html
You will notice the intent of this script is to protect the small image from right clicking and copying, which fools some, but reload the url to the image (copied off the source code for the page):
http://javascript.internet.com/img/tjsbutton.gif
and then right click that image, now you can save it.

Sorry, but your text can be copied.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think this is possible, no mater what right click you disable, can't the user just save the webpage, and look at the code.. :\ I'm not sure but i think that there is no way around that.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I believe we established that.


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

i will also agree. even copyrighted photos along with embedded watermarks can be removed without compromising the photo. I firmly believe which is done can also be undone no matter what the subject....integrity plays a deciding roll.


----------



## Logain721 (Apr 22, 2004)

Not to offend anyone but I have seen a few websites, mainly for hacking tools that as soon as you right click, a message pops up says something rude then a download window comes up and starts on its own. Not really sure if it ever really downloads anything but it scared the piss out of me, I restarted my comp while the download was in progress. lol

I always did want to know how these sites do this sense I did not choose to download anything, it seemed to be all automatic.


Had to correct this a bit lol, sorry I wont post when im tired anymore. =p


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Im guessing either ActiveX or Javascript


----------



## Logain721 (Apr 22, 2004)

Is doing that illegal using activeX or javascript to cause automatic downloads as what would appear to be a scare tactic for right clicking? If so why have they gotten away with it for so long. I would list a few but I know that every time I visit them I get loads of spy-ware.


----------



## spmyers93 (Sep 23, 2004)

you could reroute your page to a php or perl page that outputs your real page. since none can login into your server files but you this would create secrecy to the point that you dont tell anyone the absolute address.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

They've been doing it so long because its literally impossible to control the internet. The only possible(but still amazingly unlikely) way to shut down the internet, and still not the entire thing, would be to somehow get every single ISP in the world to turn off. Either way its impossible for them to get rid of that kind of thing. It would probably be laughed at in court, and either way alot of those sites are international. As long as the internet exists, those things shall too. The only way to avoid them is to avoid sites having to do with illegal content(as those are usually the same people who write/use those kinds of scripts).


----------



## datamatrix (Sep 20, 2004)

I am deviating from the original question...

I have joined in many chats and have noticed that some sort of authority always helps to nasty keep people out. Not a "kick" but a "mute" feature should actually help you. 

Another thing is a "limited number of lines/characters allowed within a specified time" feature. Example: a person cannot post more than 1024 characters or 5 lines within a minute... it helps to reduce spam!

Hope you find a effective solution!!!

Regards,
datamatrix


----------

